# xl or xlt



## Carlito (Jun 24, 2009)

Howdy,
I am torn between the 2009 f250 xl and the 2009 f250 xlt. 

On the one hand im thinking, "i't a work truck- just get the no frills bare necessities-you'll save $3600."
On the other hand i'm thinking "the xlt is a nicer looking truck-it'll be more comfortable with the seat and power options and i'm going to be living in the thing for years to come- the extra $3600 financed over 5 years is only $60/month."

Can any one relate to this?. Maybe someone that has been in the business for a while can give me some insight?

Thank you much,
Carlito


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I have both. The XL is a straight cab and the XLT is an extended cab .I like the xlt extended cab better more room to put stuff. Yes it's a Ford too.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Get the XLT with the carpet delete.


----------



## Carlito (Jun 24, 2009)

grandview;784653 said:


> I have both. The XL is a straight cab and the XLT is an extended cab .I like the xlt extended cab better more room to put stuff. Yes it's a Ford too.


My Grandfather always bought ford and all the generations since have bought ford for work and play so i'm just following in their footsteps. You're right the extended cab is much nicer but here in canada it's about $4000 more expensive than the regular cab. I'm not sure i can justify the extra expense. The xlt also has the nicer seats. I wonder what it would be like sitting on the bench for 12 hours straight versus the captain chairs on the xlt? 
Thanks for the insight
Carlito


----------



## Carlito (Jun 24, 2009)

FordFisherman;784658 said:


> Get the XLT with the carpet delete.


So i can hose out the truck?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

FordFisherman;784658 said:


> Get the XLT with the carpet delete.


Def the way to go.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Carlito;784672 said:


> So i can hose out the truck?


That is correct.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

And if you get the carpet delete you don't have to worry about the snow melting on your boots getting on carpet.

As far as I'm concerned XLT is the only way to go. Much more convenient to have power windows and locks.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Carlito;784671 said:


> My Grandfather always bought ford and all the generations since have bought ford for work and play so i'm just following in their footsteps. You're right the extended cab is much nicer but here in canada it's about $4000 more expensive than the regular cab. I'm not sure i can justify the extra expense. The xlt also has the nicer seats. I wonder what it would be like sitting on the bench for 12 hours straight versus the captain chairs on the xlt?
> Thanks for the insight
> Carlito


I wouldn't even consider a XL because of the seats alone. Much better seats with arm rests in the XLT.

I also like the carpet on the floor because it cuts the road noise.

Happy truck hunting


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Once you spend 12-24 hours in an XL you will wish you got the XLT. I work 12 hour shifts in an ambulance. The upgrade model makes a big difference. Better seats, arm rests, carpet, electric locks and windows are nice too!


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Not to go against the grain, but something to consider. I believe they(Ford) is offering either an optioned up XL(power locks, windows) or a slightly stripped down version of the XLT(maybe thats the carpet delete). As for the front seats, if they have a 40/20/40 option on the XL, I have been completely happy with that on my current truck. Most will have a center console/backrest that will fold down and give you an arm rest.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll second, the XLT vote, I wouldn't trade my captains chairs for anything, driver power w/ lumbar support, you won't notice how much the benches suck during the test drive, but give it a couple hours after you buy it to wish you got the XLT.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't know about you but i can't count how many times i roll up and down my window during a storm. XLT all the way. and the seats are much nicer


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

xlt, if you going to spend some money and keep the truck, spend a little extra for comfort. if it was a a work truck and there was going to be someone different in it everyday of the week get the xl


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I say get the King Ranch


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but grandview, can't a straight cab be an xlt too? Or are you talking about your trucks in particular?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think he means it just happens to be an extended cab. He just likes the extra room of the extended cab. As far as I know you can get all trim levels in a standard cab truck. My Wife works part time at a Ford dealer, I can find out if you want. ( She's my new 24%discount Ford parts person )


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

MickiRig1;785400 said:


> My Wife works part time at a Ford dealer, I can find out if you want. ( She's my new 24%discount Ford parts person )


That's pretty sweet!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I had a buddy on the parts desk at a Ford dealer that got parts from Detroit Nightly.I gave him a few gift certificates to fast food places for his help and discount on parts. He saved me so much money on stuff I had to buy from the dealer. The Dealer no longer sells Ford so they lost the discount!
Then the Wife got a job at a Ford Dealer!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;785009 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but grandview, can't a straight cab be an xlt too? Or are you talking about your trucks in particular?


Regular cabs can either be XL or XLT trims.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

The xlt has nicer headlights too, which wont matter much in the winter, but the rest of the year there nice. Also I would recommend the carpet delete. On our 550 we have the rubber floor and I wish my 350 lariet had the rubber.


----------

